# Pedra de gelo azul em Arruda dos Vinhos



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

*Arruda dos Vinhos: Pedra de gelo azul não deve ter origem nos aviões*

A pedra de gelo azul que terça-feira caiu no concelho de Arruda dos Vinhos não deverá ter origem em nenhum avião, defendeu hoje um responsável da TAP. Segundo explicou à agência Lusa o porta-voz da TAP, António Monteiro, "não parece muito crível que tenha sido gelo de um avião até porque nesse local os aviões estão a voar a uma altura muito baixa (estão a três/quatro minutos do aeroporto da Portela) e já não trazem gelo nenhum". "Em teoria pode ser possível mas não é de todo crível. Mesmo que um avião traga gelo de algum país frio quando chega a Portugal, a uma velocidade de 900 quilómetros/hora, já não há gelo", sublinhou o porta-voz da transportadora portuguesa.
Um carteiro de Arruda dos Vinhos afirmou hoje que terça-feira quando ia de mota distribuir correio ouviu o som de um objecto a cair na estrada tendo depois verificado que era "uma pedra de gelo azul". "Se me tivesse caído em cima da cabeça tinha morrido de certeza já que com a velocidade que veio abriu uma pequena cratera no solo", contou hoje à Lusa Eduardo Jorge.
O carteiro, que ainda não encontrou explicações para o sucedido na terça-feira ao fim da manhã, disse que "apanhou um grande susto pois não viu a pedra mas ouviu um barulho de algo a bater na estrada" muito perto dele quando se encontrava no meio de uma zona praticamente deserta. "Não sei o que será isto (a pedra de gelo e de tom azul esverdeado que agora está guardada num frigorífico), um conhecido disse-me que são descargas dos aviões, o problema é que me podia ter matado", disse Eduardo Jorge enquanto recordava o que lhe aconteceu. 
"Ainda parei uns metros à frente a pensar que era alguém a atirar pedras mas não vi ninguém", disse. O carteiro decidiu então aproximar-se do objecto, que entretanto tinha escorregado para a valeta. "Vi que tinha provocado uma cratera e reparei que havia bocados de gelo azul espalhados pelo chão. Ainda mexi naquilo com um pau mas depois fui embora distribuir o correio à (aldeia da) Tesoureira", relatou Eduardo Jorge.
Passadas cinco horas o objecto foi retirado do local e ainda pesava 575 gramas.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2008 às 23:49)

Um dos principais sinais de ser ou não de um avião é efectivamente ser gelo azulado, por causa dos fluidos que adicionam às águas da casa de banho que é azul e é um fluido germicida. Guardar no congelador de casa é capaz de não ser boa ideia pois como já devem ter calculado, a proveniencia pode não ser muito higiénica  Os aviões não largam a "porcaria" no ar, mas por vezes acontecem imprevistos que acabam em fugas porque o depósito está cheio e então vertem o excesso nessas situações raras e acaba por cair dessa forma, pedaços de gelo azul.

Estranho essas declarações dum responsável da Tap, pois para além dos aviões que aterram na Portela, à vertical a grande altitude passam muitos outros em rota para outros destinos que não a Portela.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Vince disse:


> Um dos principais sinais de ser ou não de um avião é efectivamente ser gelo azulado, por causa dos fluidos que adicionam às águas da casa de banho que é azul e é um fluido germicida. Guardar no congelador de casa é capaz de não ser boa ideia pois como já devem ter calculado, a proveniencia pode não ser muito higiénica  Os aviões não largam a "porcaria" no ar, mas por vezes acontecem imprevistos que acabam em fugas porque o depósito está cheio e então vertem o excesso nessas situações raras e acaba por cair dessa forma, pedaços de gelo azul.
> 
> Estranho essas declarações dum responsável da Tap, pois para além dos aviões que aterram na Portela, à vertical a grande altitude passam muitos outros em rota para outros destinos que não a Portela.



Concordo! Por ali passam muitos aviões, porque existe um radio farol na Arruda (NDB – Non Directional Beacon)
Mas já se sabe: a função do porta voz da TAP é defendê-la!


----------



## Santos (27 Mar 2008 às 12:25)

Eu que moro na zona, sugiro que passem pelo seguimento desse mesmo dia.
Dia extremamente atípico, com alterações de temperatura constantes, e núvens também elas estranhas e azuis como tive oportunidade de informar alguém do fórum,
Esqueçam os aviões ...


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 12:35)

As imagens:


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 14:16)

Humm é mto azul para ter origem natural .


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 14:36)

jpmartins disse:


> Humm é mto azul para ter origem natural .



Ainda há a possibilidade de ser Kryptonite azul 

Pronto, a gente pode brincar mas coitado do homem, esta coisa podia tê-lo mesmo matado. Já no ano passado tinha caído um pedaço enorme de gelo em cima de um carro nos EUA.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 15:59)

Vince disse:


> Ainda há a possibilidade de ser Kryptonite azul
> 
> Pronto, a gente pode brincar mas coitado do homem, esta coisa podia tê-lo mesmo matado. Já no ano passado tinha caído um pedaço enorme de gelo em cima de um carro nos EUA.



Kryptonite azul 
Coitado, nem sabia que tinha morrido. A probabilidade do Kryptonite azul lhe acertar na cabeça, devera ser igual ao de ganhar o euromilhões. Mais um bocadito ao lado e era um dos sorteados


----------



## bluejay (27 Mar 2008 às 16:45)

Blue ice
Vinham imagens no Correio da Manhã.

E para quem quiser mais info sobre megacriometeoros.


----------



## fsl (28 Mar 2008 às 17:50)

Pelo aspecto, especialmente a cor, há grande probabilidade de ser proveniente de agua de W.C. de Aviao. Aquela é a cor do liquido usado.


----------

